

Pikacode: Git and mercurial hosting (and more) - meister
https://pikacode.com/blog/1-14-free-days-discount

======
meister
You are right, competition is good in this market. We are trying to create
easy to use software. Github and bitbucket are both awesome products and
Pikacode wants to provide similar service but with different implementation
such as Scrum features and team work.

------
norswap
While a bit of competition is always good, why pick this over github or
bitbucket?

------
ryudice
I think you watched too much Pokemon

------
meister
Feel free to leave your feedback :)

